

New image search engine - with a focus on image use. - Goldy
http://www.nagellen.com/2009/09/sprixi-exciting-new-startup-with-a-great-ui-design/

======
truebosko
Some minor issues with slightly not safe for work images showing up on terms
like 'christmas' but apart from that .. love the interface. Didn't notice the
size-o-meter though on first try.

~~~
Goldy
Thanks for the feedback truebosko. I agree it's not ideal and I'm playing
around with various ways to solve it. I think a combination of community
rating and moderation will be the long term solution.

------
leecho0
I'm quite confused by the technology behind this. I tried searching for
"leather wallet," and it said that the term is being established, and
currently has no results (while wallet gave me quite a few). Does this mean
that you only index pictures after someone typed in the term?

I like the front end, but it seems like the search engine needs some work to
find useful pictures.

~~~
Goldy
You are correct. It pulls images on the fly from flickr (more sites to come).
Two word searches are not very successful at the moment.

Of course feel free to copy images from "wallet" to "leather wallet". Though
you need to register to do this.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
wmwong
The site is pretty sweet. I like how it simplifies the usage terms and lists
out what is important.

I know it's an image site and that probably means the pages are pretty heavy,
but the pages do seem a little slow. I wonder if I would get annoyed by the
sluggishness after long-term use. Any speed increases would probably be worth
the effort.

------
pierrefar
Searching for "google" returns a lady in a bikini as the first result.

------
troymc
Is there a way to find images with a particular license (e.g. CC-BY)?

~~~
Goldy
No. Currently Sprixi shows CC commercial-ok licences and public-domain-like
licences. So CC-BY images are indeed shown, but there are no filters to hide
the others.

It's on my to do list :)

------
Ixiaus
I upvoted you for the good link, but I also want to say that I like the way
you titled your post. It would be nice if more users would give their post a
more concise epithet.

------
mahmud
Link: <http://www.sprixi.com/>

It's a pretty sweet service; saves me from the Flickr and Photobucket "search
engines".

------
msort
Looks great. Do you use your own crawler?

~~~
Goldy
Thanks. Currently it only uses Flickr, OpenClipArt and uploaded images. So
it's not exactly a crawling search engine as such, more a search tool. Frankly
I'm not interesting in indexing millions of images, I only want the useful
ones!

I do want to add to the list of websites it talks to however. WIP.

